# Buying a sound surround sound system.



## TheBuzzer (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi, I am looking to buy a surround sound system and I been thinking of buying the svssound complete set of this:

5.1 Enhanced Audiophile Package: One pair STS-01's, SCS-01 center channel, and matching pair of high output SCS-01(M) surrounds, sub PC12-NSD powered cyl

+ One pair of their speaker stand

Now the question

What receiver do you guys recommend? 
For the center speaker should it be below the tv? or in front?
What speaker cable should I buy from monoprice? Seems like there are different awg?
Thanks.

Do you have questions for me to give me a better option?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HomeTheaterShack. You have chosen a very nice speaker array that will give you years of sonic bliss.

What is your desired budget? On the whole, I have been recommending Onkyo receivers. With a new generation just released, there are some nice discounts on the earlier generation.
I am a huge of of the TX-SR876 which is available refurbished from accessories4less for under 800 Dollars. This was originally almost a 2000 Dollar receiver and at that price is an amazing value. At 800 Dollars, it is a steal. Huge power supply, THX Ultra2 Plus, Audyssey MultEQ XT, Reon Video Processing, and much more. The added power will make your new speakers sing.

All the same, if that is more than you want to spend, just let us know what is your desired budget and we will go from there.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Jack and I think alike in this regard:T Your going in the right direction with your speaker choice and the Onkyo 876 is a fantastic receiver for the money. You wont need to upgrade anything for a long time to come if you go that route.


----------



## TheBuzzer (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks, I been looking at onkyo receivers for a while but wasn't sure which one I should get. 

So what speaker wire should i get? xxawg?


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Welcome TheBuzzer! Their recommendations are spot on with the Onkyo receivers. They are great bang for the buck!

As for center above or below, it shouldn't make too much difference, but if you have the option try both to see which one you prefer more. What you want to look/listen for is whether or not the sound appears to be coming from up high or down low too much and doesn't appear to be coming from the screen itself.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Generally 14awg wire is plenty for all the speakers. I personally have 12awg for my mains but thats a bit overkill.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Monoprice speaker wire or something similarly inexpensive. The AWG will depend on the impedance of your speaker and distance you'll be running the cable. See the table here:

http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm#wiretable


----------



## TheBuzzer (Oct 23, 2009)

Do i need any special tools, banana plugs, etc for the wire? Or is it just a cramp like before where the wire just goes around the port.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Some people like to use locking banana plugs and others simply run the wire directly through the binding post both work well the key thing is a good connection. Do not get hosed by the expensive banana plugs they dont have to be Monster or any other overpriced garbage, $20 should get you 4 good ones.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Banana Plugs at monoprice are about a buck a piece. $20 will get you 16 plugs, shipping included.

However, bare wire provides the least number of points for potential failure and, while not aesthetically pleasing, is usually the best quality connection. Unless you'll be looking at the back of your equipment often, or regularly switching out components, stick with bare wire.


----------



## TheBuzzer (Oct 23, 2009)

eugovector said:


> Banana Plugs at monoprice are about a buck a piece. $20 will get you 16 plugs, shipping included.
> 
> However, bare wire provides the least number of points for potential failure and, while not aesthetically pleasing, is usually the best quality connection. Unless you'll be looking at the back of your equipment often, or regularly switching out components, stick with bare wire.


thanks, i guess i will just run the wire. At monoprice there is bunch of different banana plug and non banana plug. Which one is good to use?

Also, how many plugs are there for a 5.1

it looks like there are 7? so I would need 14?

sub look like there are two?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, if you're just using wire, you won't need banana plugs.

However, if you did want to purchase banana plugs, I would recommend the closed screw type if you are using 18-12awg wire. http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10401&cs_id=1040115&p_id=2801&seq=1&format=2

I recommend single plugs as opposed to those that are joined in a pair by a plastic piece (some AVR have non-standard spacing and these plugs won't fit).

Each speaker has two terminals, 1 red/positive and 1 black/negative. 5.1 is 5 speakers and 1 subwoofer so you need 10 plugs or 5 pairs.

You sub should be connected by a co-axial cable with RCA connectors (subwoofer cable). You do not need to use the speaker level connectors on the sub amp unless your AVR does not have a Pre-out (every surround capable AVR should).


----------



## TheBuzzer (Oct 23, 2009)

When i look at the TX-SR876 receiver back, I dont see where the sub connection is.

i am thinking it might be the zone 1 and zone 2 but those r not rca or xlr connectors but speaker connectors?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its there, trust me. All HTR's have the sub line rca out.
Its the purple rca connector located in the pre out section.


----------



## TheBuzzer (Oct 23, 2009)

eugovector said:


> Well, if you're just using wire, you won't need banana plugs.
> 
> However, if you did want to purchase banana plugs, I would recommend the closed screw type if you are using 18-12awg wire. http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10401&cs_id=1040115&p_id=2801&seq=1&format=2
> 
> ...



http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-cyl-pc12_nsd.cfm#driver

I don't see a rca connection for the sub itself though. only a speaker type connection.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its the Low level rca inputs (red/white) located top right, you only need to use one of them.


----------



## TheBuzzer (Oct 23, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Its the Low level rca inputs (red/white) located top right, you only need to use one of them.


K, I was confused because it is labeled R and L which should mean left or right?

I was thinking the sub wanted divided signals of sub sounds from left and right?


Are you sure I don't need to split the rca into two cables for the sub input from the reciever?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

TheBuzzer said:


> Are you sure I don't need to split the rca into two cables for the sub input from the reciever?


No, it is not necessary, The signal from the receiver is a dedicated mono signal. The reason there is two inputs is in the case where the user is using the sub on a two channel music setup. You can use a "Y" splitter at the sub but it wont really make any audible difference.


----------



## TheBuzzer (Oct 23, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> No, it is not necessary, The signal from the receiver is a dedicated mono signal. The reason there is two inputs is in the case where the user is using the sub on a two channel music setup. You can use a "Y" splitter at the sub but it wont really make any audible difference.


k thanks, I ordered the svs complete system, receiver, and need to get the cables.


I really hope I made a smart buy and really hope I could hear a difference from this compared to a all in one kit. Shipping cost 200+ dollars from svs :/


Monoprice I can pick up and the receiver had free shipping .


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh dont worry you will have a fantastic system! For the price you payed for all of these there is nothing that can come close. You will be the envy of the neighborhood.


----------



## TheBuzzer (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys, this forum have bunch of helpful people. Some other audio forum people were saying I never heard of svs.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Buzzer, did you end up ordering the TX-SR876? If so, you made an excellent decision. If you want to check out some reviews, go to ecoustics.com and enter the product name in the search box. Also, include the TX-SR875 as they are quite similar. The reviews are overwhelmingly positive. Especially power output and video performance. This is one of a handful of receivers which outputs over 100 watts per channel ACD (all channels driven). Many of the 3-400 Dollar units put out less than 50 watts ACD.

I really think you will be pleased with the SVS setup you ordered. Give it a couple of days for the speakers to break in before making a critical evaluation. While I have not auditioned their speakers, I have listened to their subwoofers which are truly fantastic. Furthermore, you do have a return policy that is generous in case you are not satisfied. Would be surprised if this was the case.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TheBuzzer (Oct 23, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Buzzer, did you end up ordering the TX-SR876? If so, you made an excellent decision. If you want to check out some reviews, go to ecoustics.com and enter the product name in the search box. Also, include the TX-SR875 as they are quite similar. The reviews are overwhelmingly positive. Especially power output and video performance. This is one of a handful of receivers which outputs over 100 watts per channel ACD (all channels driven). Many of the 3-400 Dollar units put out less than 50 watts ACD.
> 
> I really think you will be pleased with the SVS setup you ordered. Give it a couple of days for the speakers to break in before making a critical evaluation. While I have not auditioned their speakers, I have listened to their subwoofers which are truly fantastic. Furthermore, you do have a return policy that is generous in case you are not satisfied. Would be surprised if this was the case.
> ...


I ended up ordering the TX-SR876 that people recommended. I still need to buy the wires from monoprice. I not even sure if svs process my order yet. Their website doesn't even have a order tracking or order history.

Now stuff I should buy:

A home theater surge protector? Maybe like protect at least 6000 joules?
the rca cable for sub, prob like 6 feet.
the speaker cables.
I think that is all I would need for the setup.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For a surge protector you can get a Triplite isobar they are a fantastic product and will not break the bank. They have built in filters and come with a guarantee that items plugged into it will not be damaged or they will replace them.


----------



## TheBuzzer (Oct 23, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> For a surge protector you can get a Triplite isobar they are a fantastic product and will not break the bank. They have built in filters and come with a guarantee that items plugged into it will not be damaged or they will replace them.


How many joules should I be suppressing for a home theather?

I was thinking of buying this:
newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812120413


BTW here is a list of stuff I have and will have:
plasma tv
popcorn hour
ps3
wii
dish reciever
the svs sound system
and the tx-sr876


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

TheBuzzer said:


> How many joules should I be suppressing for a home theather?


I would not go less than 2200



> I was thinking of buying this:
> newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812120413


Personally I think the trip lite products are better quality.

If you can I do highly recommend running at least one dedicated circuit to the spot where your going to plug all this into. (just gives you a bit more peace of mind)


----------



## TheBuzzer (Oct 23, 2009)

I have no idea how the circuity of the house is. I guess I can get a trip light. 

is this one good?
newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812120302

costco and newegg sell this one.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

TheBuzzer said:


> I ended up ordering the TX-SR876 that people recommended. I still need to buy the wires from monoprice. I not even sure if svs process my order yet. Their website doesn't even have a order tracking or order history.
> 
> Now stuff I should buy:
> 
> ...


Buzzer,
Excellent choice on the Receiver, you are going to love it. Have you tried calling SVS Customer Service about your order? While I have never ordered from them, I have only heard great things about their CS.

Surge protector is truly a proactive step. Especially if living somewhere with lots of lightning or brownouts. I personally like pre terminated Speaker Cables. Costs a little more, but you never have to worry about the connectors coming loose. I use Kimber Kables with WBT terminations for my Speaker Cables. Their locking bananas, while expensive, are an amazing connection making it impossible for accidental shorts.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

TheBuzzer said:


> is this one good?
> newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812120302
> 
> costco and newegg sell this one.


Its ok but it has no noise filters for power as the more expensive triplites do. This one is the one I have (I have 3 of them) you can get them for less look at  this one on ebay as they have them for half that price..


----------



## TheBuzzer (Oct 23, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Its ok but it has no noise filters for power as the more expensive triplites do. This one is the one I have (I have 3 of them) you can get them for less look at  this one on ebay as they have them for half that price..


how about this one?
newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16842111040


this one seems to have noise filter a bit expensive but seems to be the best for the value.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, that a good one and has the cable and phone protection as well.


----------



## TheBuzzer (Oct 23, 2009)

well i don't care much about phone, really the thing i guess i was looking at was the noise filter and the amount of joules it has while having a good amount of plugs.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its equivalent to the one sold by Monster that they charge you $200 or more for.


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

i personally use the APC 750 VA
Its $100 bucks
http://linkee.com/UcjWuD
The nice thing about this unit is when the power goes off, your stuff stays on!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

panaman said:


> i personally use the APC 750 VA
> Its $100 bucks
> http://linkee.com/UcjWuD
> The nice thing about this unit is when the power goes off, your stuff stays on!


The problem with it is that it provides little to no filtering to the power as its simply a switching circuit. However I do recommend a UPS on a projector so if the power gos out you have time to shut it down properly.


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

I actually think its better to use a UPS plugged into a GFCI than a surge surpressor.
I think the audio/video industry created a ton of hype with using surge surpressors. 

Personally if I get a spike in power I would rather have my power turn off and my system run on battery.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

A GFCI only protects the user it will not stop a spike of power coming in form the outside.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The linked APC does offer 365j of surge protection:http://www.apc.com/products/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=BE750G&tab=models


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

A class A GFCI will trip if it sences only 5ma of current change from whats coming in than what is going out... Yes they are made to protect humans but they will trip from a surge of electricity.
I do see your point though..
I guess if you want the ultimate protection, I would plug your surge surpressor into a GFCI, Plug your UPS into your surge surpressor, and plug all your equipment into your ups.

If you want the super duper ultimate protection.... just unplug your stuff during a lightning storm...
a bolt of lightning can generate 10 billion joules of power


----------



## TheBuzzer (Oct 23, 2009)

I just got the receiver, it is huge!!! How am i suppose to fit this. great are all receivers this huge now ???


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Most quality receivers are indeed this big. Large power supplies and heat sinks take up a great deal of real estate. Most of the receivers you see at Best Buy are much smaller, weigh half as much and though are rated at similar power ratings, actually output often less than 1/2 the power. In addition these lower caliber receivers are more prone to thermal shutdown due to lack of heat sink size, lack of capacitance, etc, when driven to higher levels.

While larger than perhaps what you are used to, you really have an excellent centerpiece to a high quality system that will provide you years of listening pleasure.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

He He, yup, its a monster alright! You going to be pleasantly surprised how good it sounds. As Jack said the power supply is really the heart of the receiver and if its large your going to get allot more bang for your buck and far less distortion than other receivers in its price range.


----------



## TheBuzzer (Oct 23, 2009)

Still way bigger than I thought it would have been. Now i might have to buy a new tv stand to put that monster on.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Buying a stand would probably be a good call. Just make sure to allow a couple inches above the receiver as Onkyo's run warm. It is completely normal and they even make mention of it running hot on the top of the unit. Again, you really have gotten yourself an awesome receiver that will bring you years of joy. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TheBuzzer (Oct 23, 2009)

i already have a tv stand but the cab size for it are not that big. based on the reciever size either i made the 3 section closer together to give more room for the bottom but than i would run into the problem of the center speaker too. where the other devices wont even be on the stand anymore


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Personally I would not even put the Onkyo "in" a stand I would place it on top of a shelf with nothing over the top of it so it can breath properly. Nothing worse than heat to shorten the lifespan of a receiver or amp.


----------



## TheBuzzer (Oct 23, 2009)

well i have a tv stand that looks similar to this










and my tv is on the top. not like mounted on the wall


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
For what it's worth, for about a year I used a TX-SR875 strictly as a prepro (amplifiers not used) placed in a BDI Deploy Max rack that was so tight that I had to remove the feet to fit the thing in the available space. While I grant you the amplifiers were not used, they were still active as Onkyo does not allow you to turn off the amplifiers as some Denon's used to allow you to.

I never had so much as a hiccup when placed in such a tight configuration. Intellectually, I knew it was wrong to have so little clearance so I dragged out an old Bell O'ggetti TV stand and placed it on top where the television would reside. The Bell O' rack is to the side of my other gear.

If at all possible, placing on top of whatever stand you have is absolutely the way to go. All the same, even with my Onkyo placed in an open air configuration, it still runs hot. Especially in the back right where the HDMI board and Reon chip reside. Bottom line is these Onkyo's run hot. But, they next to never shut off due to heat buildup. This is something I have followed on many forums and has been exceptionally consistent in this regard.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

